# die richtige rute??



## fischfan112 (16. Februar 2006)

hallo zusammen ..bin imom auf nem richtigen meeres anglertripp  und ziehe auch in betracht in der kommenden zeit mal nach irland zufahren und kleinere haie und thunfische zufangen ...könnt ihr mir vlltmit dem gerät weiterhelfen?


----------



## Big Fins (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: die richtige rute??*

50lbs StandUp Rute und passende Rolle wären wohl in Ordnung.
Schau Dich mal nach einer Penn oder Shimano Kombo um, das ist ganz brauchbar.
Es gibt natürlich noch zig andere Marken, aber wo soll man da anfangen |kopfkrat .
Eine 50er Ausrüctung läßt sich für Blauhaie und Thun einsetzen, wobei sich die Methoden deutlich unterscheiden, entweder oder, beides gleichzeitig geht eh nicht, höchstens beim schleppen mit großen Rapalas.


----------



## fischfan112 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: die richtige rute??*

ok danke schön .... und welche köder wären da die richtigen?


----------



## Big Fins (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: die richtige rute??*

Wenn Du nach Irland fährst, mußt Du wohl zwangsläufig mit nem Charterboot raus und da wird schon für Beköderung gesorgt, auf jedenfall schön Makrelenpaternoster mitnehmen, für die Köderfische.
Für Thune brauchst Du entweder ne gute Auswahl Wobbler oder es wird mit Sardinen o.ä. als Köder gefischt, vorzugweise mit Ballon als Pose, genau wie beim Haiangeln.
Besorg Dir mal nen Video oder Bücher über Meeresangeln Irland, da gibts einiges zu.
Die echten Big-Gamer können vielleicht mehr und besser dazu was schreiben.
Oder mal www.BGFC.de reinschauen.


----------



## fischfan112 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: die richtige rute??*

ok dankeschön


----------



## Sailfisch (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: die richtige rute??*

Würde Dir die 50iger aus dieser Serie empfehlen. 
http://fish.shimano-eu.com/catalog/...8474395181399&bmUID=1140093385176&bmLocale=de

Bei Wobblern empfehle ich die Yo-Zouris.


----------



## fischfan112 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: die richtige rute??*

ich werds im hinterkopf behalten ...danke nochmals


----------



## Ansgar (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: die richtige rute??*

Moinsen,

sorry, Blauhai habe ich wenig Ahnung - angel nicht auf Haie.
Thunfisch ist denn wieder ein anderer Schnack...

Frag doch mal Karsten_Berlin, der hat schon mal vor Irland geangelt. 

Ansonsten mal bei den Fachzeitschriften anfragen - habe schon mal was ueber Blauhai vor Irland gelesen.

Meistens haben Charter Boote uebrigends tackle - das brauchst Du Dir also fuer Deinen ersten Trip nicht kaufen. Macht eh m.M. nicht viel Sinn wenn man noch gar keine Ahnung hat - meist kauft man eh das Falsche...
Ist aber nur meine Meinung - und ich kann auch verstehen, wenn Du gerne eigenes Tackle besitzen moechtest...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: die richtige rute??*

...allways look on the bright side of life #h

www.guinness.com


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: die richtige rute??*

Hai Fischfan 112 und Plaasawai alles soweit in Ordnung was dir die Kollegen so an Tackle zum Fischen auf Blauhai in Irland empfohlen haben.Bei den Tunas die dich in Irland erwarten ( Sehr selten ! ) hat dieses Gerät (50 Lbs. Stand Up ) nur eine Überlebenschance von wenigen Sekunden bevor es dir um die Ohren fliegt.In Irland triffst du mit viel Glück Auf Bluefins mit einem Durchschnittsgewicht von 300-700 Pfund !! Für diese Kaliber ist mindestens Stand Up Tackle in der 80-130 Lbs.Klasse bzw.80 Lbs Stuhlruten und entsprechende Shimano Tiagras angesagt.Auf den Top Booten bekommst du sowas natürlich gestellt bist aber dafür auch mit ca.750 Eur Charter Fee am Tag dabei.`Guckst du`WWW.Bluefin.ie od.WWW.Tunacharters.ie od.WWW.cfb.ie

                           Tight Lines                 Jan|wavey:


----------



## fischfan112 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: die richtige rute??*

aso ok ...welche marke kannst du denn empfehlen??(habe schon eine von comoran aber die is eher was für den norwegeneinsatz


----------



## Ansgar (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: die richtige rute??*



			
				fischfan112 schrieb:
			
		

> aso ok ...welche marke kannst du denn empfehlen??(habe schon eine von comoran aber die is eher was für den norwegeneinsatz




Moin,

da hat Jan recht. Aber willst Du Dir ernsthaft ne 80er/130er Kombo zulegen?

Das ist denn so der >2000 Euro Bereich. 

Shimano und Penn sowie Alutecnos sind Marken, die in den Kreisen nicht unbekannt sind - aber dass Du Dir als totaler Anfaenger ne 130er Kombo kaufst?

Naja, musst Du ja wissen...

Ansonsten auch fuer ne 50er Kombo (Blauhai) sind die oben genannten Marken okay. Gibt aber auch noch andere - am besten Du gehst mal zum Haendler mit etwas Auswahl und guckst Dir mal ein paar Geraete an. Wird in Dtland allerdings etwas schwerer. Evtl direkt vor Ort?

Nur mal so interessehalber: Was reizt Dich eigentlich am Blauhai? Ist ja nicht so dass man da ne Menge mit machen kann, wenn man den denn mal gefangen hat. Und da man den in der Regel mit Bait beangelt verangelt man da sicher auch eher mal einen...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## fischfan112 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: die richtige rute??*

hmm ich werds mir merken ...


blauhai keine ahnung welche haie will einfach mal einen fangen mal einen in händen halten die faszienieren mich einfach


----------



## Frank 77 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: die richtige rute??*

@fischfan112 und wer es auch nicht wissen sollte ! 

Was soll man auch mit soviel Fisch??? |uhoh: 

Die Angelei auf Hai und Bluefin Tuna, in Irland, ist nur catch & release!!!
Es darf höchstens ein Rekord Bluefin entnommen werden 


Frank


----------



## Mepps (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: die richtige rute??*



			
				fischfan112 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen ..bin imom auf nem richtigen meeres anglertripp und ziehe auch in betracht in der kommenden zeit mal nach irland zufahren und kleinere haie und thunfische zufangen ...könnt ihr mir vlltmit dem gerät weiterhelfen?


 
...junger jedi  solltest du dich nich erstmal auf ne mefo konzentrieren:q 
danach kannste ja thunas und co anvisieren|wavey:


----------



## fischfan112 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: die richtige rute??*



			
				Mepps schrieb:
			
		

> ...junger jedi solltest du dich nich erstmal auf ne mefo konzentrieren:q
> danach kannste ja thunas und co anvisieren|wavey:


 
hehe ich angel schon seit 11 jahren hab schon einiges gefangen und ja mefos klappt leider net und das mit der rute wollte en kumpel wissen der imom mehr oder weniger freiwillig nah irland ist


----------



## Chris26071 (8. März 2006)

*AW: die richtige rute??*

Wenn du eine Rolle suchst, ich empfehle dir echt nichts groeseres als eine 40er Rolle zu kaufen und dann mit 60 -80 oder mehr Braiden (geflochtene) aufzuladen. Mit grosen Rollen (aus meiner sicht) machts kein spas zu kaempfen, voralem wenn man eine Kleiner typ ist wie ich (17). 
Wenn du dir echt etwas kaufen wilst dan kauf dir eine Shimano Tiagra, Shimano TLD oder eine Penn, das alles sind super Rollen mit Leaver drag und 2 Speed. Ruten, penn und shimano machen sehr gute aber du wirst fuer so ein set schon etwas hinlegen muessen.

Aber wenn du noch nie am meer warst dann kauf dir lieber nichts. Ich kenn viele Leute die sich was gekauft haben und dann am meer die wellen nicht aushalten und nur am schpeiben sind. Also check zuerst mal ob die nicht seekrank wirst und dir das ganze echt spas macht. Weil wenn du das alles wieder verkaufst, verlierst mindestens 30%.

MFG Chris


----------

